
How Alaska fixed its earthquake-shattered roads in just days - howard941
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/8/18128983/alaska-earthquake-roads-fixed-anchorage-damage
======
joshstrange
> “Our asphalt plants were all shut down for the winter,” McCarthy says

> But Alaska in late fall is bitterly cold, and frozen asphalt can take a week
> or longer to melt into a sticky, pliable material.

> Soon after the earthquake struck, owners of asphalt plants switched on their
> heaters. “We were fortunate that they did that.” McCarthy says. “By the time
> we’d finished the earthworks, the asphalt plants were ready to go.”

I wonder if they were called to do so, had instructions that in the case of an
earthquake they should, or just did it of their own volition. Either way, it
is heartwarming to see the response of Alaska to this issue and the speed at
which they acted.

